# billing drugs



## kayroserey@cox.net (Nov 9, 2010)

My pain doc just moved into his new office from a facility so now I am having to bill for drugs.  My question is.  If the doc has a 40 mg one use vial but only uses 20 mg on the patient, does he bill for the whole vial or only for the 20 mg he used on the patient?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 9, 2010)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=3376

In this link, you can see one forum member comment they use JW modifier to report drug wastage; whereas, another states WPS Medicare does not require this modifier for reporting drug wastage and have separate instructions. You would want to call the customer service for the particular Medicare carrier you are billing or see if you can find their stance on their website. Might want to check if is a single vial that can not be reused and make sure that the measurements are correct in regards to how the J code is suppose to be reported, or if it is an EMR that it is not a stored note by comparing to charge sheet.


----------

